
CraftStudio: Collaborative game-making platform - sorenbs
http://indiegogo.com/CraftStudio
======
cfontes
Hum... Nice idea and good luck. But I would put it in kickstarter because of
all the money flowing there, in my humble opnion it would be easier to raise
there, more people are familiar with it I think.

~~~
elisee
Hey, thanks! Kickstarter projects can only be started by US residents so
that's not an option for me.

Quoting from
[http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/creating%20a%20project#S...](http://www.kickstarter.com/help/faq/creating%20a%20project#StarAProj):

"To be eligible to start a Kickstarter project, you need to satisfy the
requirements of Amazon Payments:

Be a permanent US resident and at least 18 years of age with a Social Security
Number (or EIN), a US bank account, US address, US state-issued ID (driver’s
license), and major US credit or debit card."

